# Mico fertilizer comparison



## modster (Jun 16, 2007)

I remember seeing a website that compares the content of flourish, flourish trace and kent plant supplement, but i can't find it anymore. Can someone give me a link to that?


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Here's a chart. The first page can be a little misleading. Be sure to click on page 2 for more info: http://www.gpodio.com/fert_table.asp

This is a calculator: http://www.fishfriend.com/fertfriend.html


----------



## modster (Jun 16, 2007)

Left C said:


> Here's a chart. The first page can be a little misleading. Be sure to click on page 2 for more info: http://www.gpodio.com/fert_table.asp
> 
> This is a calculator: http://www.fishfriend.com/fertfriend.html


Thanks, that is the site that i was talking about. It seems like kent plant supplement contains no boron. Do you think it would be a problem?


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Do you have enough Boron in your tap water?


----------



## modster (Jun 16, 2007)

Left C said:


> Do you have enough Boron in your tap water?


I use RO water and Equilibrium.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I'm sorry that I can't help you with your Boron question.

I was hoping that you used tap water. Then you could get a water quality report to go by.


----------



## ray-the-pilot (May 14, 2008)

*Water Quality Report*



Left C said:


> I was hoping that you used tap water. Then you could get a water quality report to go by.


Boron is not a reportable contaminant in public water supplies; so, it is not usually available in a water quality report. Does your water supplier provide this information?


----------

